# "Cerinthus" 1960 Voyage



## Richard Harding (Nov 3, 2017)

Seeking anyone who sailed on the tanker "Cerinthus" in 1960. l was a first voyage Deck Apprentice and joined this ship in C.H.Baileys dry dock in Barry, S.Wales. After repairs and painting we left Barry on the 28th Jan., and didn,t return until late Jan 1961 when we paid off Tilbury, having covered over 82,500 miles during the 12 month trip. Anyone who was on this voyage at the time will remember that we had our fair share of Lake runs between Lake Maracaibo and Curacao, but also managed to see both East and West coasts of north and south America - the furthest east we got was Rotterdam on 29/30 June, on our way "home". However, orders were changed, we didn,t get back to the UK as expected, and new orders were received to return to Curacao - this was bad news for many members of the original crew, the result being that 25% "went sick" and paid-off, plus 2 deserters, necessitating replacing with new crew members who were a mixture of Dutch, Portugeuse, and Spanish seaman, and a new 3rd Mate, Radio Officer, and 4 Engineering staff. l still have from my personal logbook a full list of crew members, details of our ports of call etc. Our Master was Clifford Welch, !st Officer Thomas Woolcott, 2nd Mate, Gordon Clark, Chief Engineer, Ernest Featherstone. Chief Steward, Robert Pierce. 
Happy Days, and fond memories - an efficient, well-run ship, with only limited problems during the trip. Overall, a great bunch of lads, and just hoping that there are still a few survivors out there !! If so, please get in contact. Thanks.


----------

